# Indonesian: linggan



## kata2

Mayat Perempuan Tanpa Perut dan Leher Ditemukan di Mojokerto - beritajatim news

" ............Mayat perempuan membusuk tersebut pertama kali ditemukan pengrajin batu bata warga Dusun Botok Palung, Desa Temon, Nur Amin (46). Saat itu, saksi hendak ke tempat pembuatan batu bata (linggan) dan mencium bau menyengat tercium dari pinggir jalan, tepatnya di area lahan tebu. ............"

*What does "linggan" mean? *


----------



## Rani_Author

Linggan is a place to create bricks. 

The brackets are used to explain the other term of "tempat pembuatan batu bata".


----------



## kata2

Thanks for your reply. 

It must be a "specialized" word as it is even not available in KBBI.


----------



## kata2

Rani_Author said:


> "It's better 2 speak my mother tongue than international language".Who would say it,bsides Italians?



*By the way ..............

"bsides"  "b[e]sides"  (I guess )*


----------



## Rani_Author

kata2 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> It must be a "specialized" word as it is even not available in KBBI.



There are too much words in a real life to be summarized in a dictionary. Dictionaries are made to help us to can speak and write in any languages in a certain level. I think, it happens in every language in the world. That's why we always need native speakers to correct and deepen our languages until in the highest level. 



kata2 said:


> *By the way ..............
> 
> "bsides"  "b[e]sides"  (I guess )*



I know. Just to shorten it, because the characters are too much for my signature.  I'm thinking to change my signature to the other one. But, I still have no idea.

Thanks for caring about my signature.  Usually, other people just pass it.


----------



## kata2

Rani_Author said:


> There are too much words in a real life to be summarized in a dictionary. Dictionaries are made to help us to can speak and write in any languages in a certain level. I think, it happens in every language in the world. That's why we always need native speakers to correct and deepen our languages until in the highest level.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Just to shorten it, because the characters are too much for my signature.  I'm thinking to change my signature to the other one. But, I still have no idea.
> 
> Thanks for caring about my signature.  Usually, other people just pass it.



*"Much"  "Many"  (I guess )*


----------



## Rani_Author

Ok, in the first "much", it was my mistake. Thanks.

But, in the second one, are you sure? "Too much" here is to describe "excessively good, bad, wonderful, incredible, etc; prodigious; overwhelming". In my context, it was to describe excessively characters.

Once more, I permit you to copy all of my English sentences to the "English Only" forum if you are interested in debating them anytime you feel that my English is incorrect. And I permit you to tag me anytime you discuss it in the other forum.


----------



## kata2

Rani_Author said:


> Ok, in the first "much", it was my mistake. Thanks.
> 
> But, in the second one, are you sure? "Too much" here is to describe "excessively good, bad, wonderful, incredible, etc; prodigious; overwhelming". In my context, it was to describe excessively characters.
> 
> Once more, I permit you to copy all of my English sentences to the "English Only" forum if you are interested in debating them anytime you feel that my English is incorrect. And I permit you to tag me anytime you discuss it in the other forum.



*Thanks for your reply. *

*I always quote "I guess " as everyone can see clearly. *


----------

